# Happy idea



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I don't want to sound too Pollyanna-ish here, but I want to share what I have been doing lately. I have spent many many years going over and over all the mistakes I have made, all of the problems I have had, and all the bad things that have happened in my life, and believe me, there are a LOT of each of the above! I was hoping to come to some closure and move past those things. Well, in my ponderings over the bad, the good got lost. So, I started a happy memories journal. I have been writing down every single good memory as I recall them. Only good memories go in there and if there is ANY bad mixed in with the good, I leave it out. I am finding that there are SO many happy memories that just got pushed aside by the bad things and I am seeing that, while the bad may stand out more, the good way out numbers the bad. I never would have thought that before I started writing it all down. It is a long process and I have a long way to go, but it is one of the most pleasurable things I have done for myself in a long time!! BTW, I include all memories, no matter how mundane or how long ago, such as how Dr. Pepper lip gloss smelled and the time my Dad and I watched Dick Van **** together on the couch and how much I loved to shop for school supplies. I hope to have a book that I can read any time I start feeling sorry for myself to show me just how GOOD my life has been!


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

That is really awesome! Good for you! I'm sure it's very theraputic as well







I got this journal from friend and I was trying to think what I could put in it... that's a wonderful idea!Dr. Pepper chapstick... yum. Did you ever try the Dr. Pepper bubble gum... it had Dr. Pepper in the center. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, I think that your doing this is great. I know I have a tendency to think negatively a lot of times and I am always working on that and thinking positive and I think you have found a good way to do this with the journal.







Cool


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I think this is a great idea. Not only are you not dwelling on the negative, but you're saving your memories too! think we all tend to dwell on the negative. It's good to learn from it but then move on - I know for me the moving on part is ahrd.and your dr pepper lip gloss brought back good memories for me too! I hadn't thought about that in years - that and watermelon bonnie belle lip gloss were my absolute favorites! I loked the oversize ones.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

This is really a good one. I like it. If I had more time maybe I could steal it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

This is great. In the last two weeks, my therapist has engaged me in doing this very same thing.... mostly because of all the terrifying memories that have come to the surface via the deep hypno with her. I've needed to reflect on as many good memories as possible.Wonderful idea!Regards, Evie


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Lauralee, what a great idea, it is so easy to get stuck on all the bad stuff and forget what we have in our lives and what we have achieved.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Nancy, I liked the oversize Bonnie Bell ones too, the ones on a string that you wore around your neck (usually to school or to the skating rink). I actually found a small Dr. Pepper one at the drug store. I don't use it, just smell it every now and then!







I have been surprised by how much more I can remember about times gone by now than I could before I started writing it all down. It seems that one memory can open up a ton of others. I am definately having a ball doing this and I recommend it highly to all of you! I will keep on writing until I have it ALL down! I may need to get another book!!


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

you know, I've been thinking of getting a small book to carry around with me to jot down thoughts. I was thinking in terms of prayers but I also think adding memories would be a nice thing too. so this just gives me more inspiration to go out and get a nice little book - one of those pretty ones.nancy


----------

